# 2bennett...



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

does anyone have experience with their coilover kit?? or have any pictures of ANY coilovers installed on an Allroad???
I just got off the phone and should have it sometime next week. the guy i talked to was real cool. they aren't kidding when they say custom built.






















i'm officially postponing sleep until the arrival.
http://www.2bennett.com/body_a....html


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: 2bennett... (AHarmes5)*

Most important thing is to make sure the codes are being covered somehow, so it doesn't keep throwing codes. IIRC the 2bennett kit goes on very easily, but I cant remember how, or if, they even do address the fault codes.


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

yeah he said it should be pretty easy to install. my buddy works at a VW dealership as a mechanic, he's worked on A6's before and his brother had an S4 avant. not exactly the same thing but hopefully we can do it.
on 2bennetts website, it reads "ready to install with no core parts to return. Includes all instructions and parts for a very easy installation with no residual warning lights."
hopefully they are right. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*

GO TO AUDI AND BUY NEW PINCH BOLTS BEFORE YOU START.....trust me....they suck...


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

Before 2bennett made this kit, you had to purchase a few A6 parts to install the coilovers. Then had to deal with codes on your own. 2bennett also gives you the choice of spring rates (not sure of how many rates are available).
Spend a few extra $$grand to get the ability to adjust your suspension,,, then spend a couple more to pull it off. Go figure







I hear it really improves the ride, sucks to the road a lot better.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (eurocarzrule44)*









+
Universal strut through bag airsuspension
=







....
It's my idea so don't steal it....
Hey austin when you get the new suspension in can you measure the diameter of your strut for me please....I have a little projecy I'm working on and the 2bennett setup might work for it. thanks 


_Modified by diive4sho at 4:52 PM 11-1-2007_


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

brandon.. you don't happen to have the part numbers do ya? 
yahh i'll meaure it for ya, it should either be here today (monday) or tomorrow. ordered it tuesday. one day for them to make the setup and 5 days max for shipping to a business.
so does anyone know if it should be all that difficult? as soon as I mention allroad to my buddy he gets this look on his face







from what I've gathered, the factory front setup should be removed as an entire unit? for the rear, do you have to remove any interior pieces in the hatch??


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*

just give audi a call and ask for the pinch bolt for the upper controll arms....and GO HOME AND START SOAKING YOURS IN PB BLASTER NOW!!!


----------



## APR'dGLI (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AHarmes5* »_brandon.. you don't happen to have the part numbers do ya? 
yahh i'll meaure it for ya, it should either be here today (monday) or tomorrow. ordered it tuesday. one day for them to make the setup and 5 days max for shipping to a business.
so does anyone know if it should be all that difficult? as soon as I mention allroad to my buddy he gets this look on his face







from what I've gathered, the factory front setup should be removed as an entire unit? for the rear, do you have to remove any interior pieces in the hatch??

tell them when to go...Like E-FOTY


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (APR'dGLI)*

I have the step-by-step removal procedure for the allroad air suspension....what's your email?? I'll send it to ya


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

package just arrived! so on the invoice it comes with "bolt, upper control arm (long outer)
nut, upper control arm"
... amoung other items. but is that the pinch bolt you were refering too?? and yes, it came with instructions for the 2B coil software so i dont throw codes















im geekin' out right now.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*

that's the one....geez they included everything didn't they


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

very professional company. he couldn't have been any more precise on the phone. hopefully this weekend i'll be able to install it. and of course, pictures upon completion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
as far as codes.. all you have to do is alter the last digit in the soft coding of the ECU via VAGCOM. function '7' i believe. this will trick the vehicle into thinking it's an A6, thus it will not throw a code saying "missing message from control module". the last digit must be changed from '5' (allroad) to '2' (A6)















the sensor must remain on the control arms for the auto leveling headlight feature to reamin.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AHarmes5* »_as far as codes.. all you have to do is alter the last digit in the soft coding of the ECU via VAGCOM. function '7' i believe. this will trick the vehicle into thinking it's an A6, thus it will not throw a code saying "missing message from control module". the last digit must be changed from '5' (allroad) to '2' (A6)















the sensor must remain on the control arms for the auto leveling headlight feature to reamin. 

So that is it, per the instruction sheet???


----------



## r32time (May 7, 2007)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*

Looking forward to seeing how the install goes. I plan on going with the same coilovers for an '01 AR. With baited breath...


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (r32time)*

From what i hear you only need to leave the left side level sensors on the car for the sutoheadlight adjust feature to continue to work properly


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

amd thanks for the info on the warning light.....people on audiworld have been dying to know how 2bennett got around that one....My assumption was correct


----------



## edwardschmedward (Nov 11, 2007)

No offense, but I took my 2Bennett ones off...and replaced them with Stasis/Ohlins...MUCH better.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (edwardschmedward)*

only if we all could afford ohlin's


----------



## roshlioBG (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

wow, how much and what did you get! Whats the ride hight?


----------

